# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  AXA Resto Du Jour Quatre

## Island Visitor

Today it is Smokey's On The Cove.

There are a lot of things you can say about Smokey's.  But the first thing has to be that Monsieur Smokey is BRILLIANT.  The cove is a decent enough little beach but mostly serves as an anchorage with a knockout view of St Martin.  It is, as it turns out, situated between Cap Juluca and The New Stunner by St Regis - Temenos.  Indeed, St Regis owns almost every piece of real estate around Smokey's except for Smokey's.  IV thinks that Monsieur Smokey is likely sitting on a gold mine.  It would not surprise me if it is someday in the middle of a Glassglamglitz building and renamed "Temenos' Authentic Smokey's On The Beach".  But for now, it is what it is.  

The resto itself is somewhat of a beach barbeque shack.  It is attractive, clean, has a great wait staff and serves up lipsmacking sauces over fish, beef and chicken.  Furthermore, it is clearly a place for local Players as we saw policemen and Suits there for lunch.  

Let the little guys swim while you have that extra Caribe.  This is a fantastic lunch spot.  

 


Part of The Cove with construction at Tememos going on:

 

A Fatboy Wannabe Local

 

Fatboy:

----------


## LindaP

Thanks for the pics IV....making me look forward to Xmas.....we went to Smokeys with our then teenagers, and had a great dinner of grilled lobsters there, nice guy.
  Keep the pics coming...my husband and I are off to see our kids in Colorado tomorrow.....I'll check in when we return....LindaP

----------


## Earl

Way too relaxed IV...definitely a great trip!

----------


## Island Visitor

> Way too relaxed IV...definitely a great trip!



Really liked it.  You do NOT go to AXA to save money versus St Barth.  It is just as expensive.  But it is also a lot of fun, particularly for families.  When it is just me and Madame IV, we will do St Barth.  But when we also have les enfants, we really liked AXA.

----------

